

A World Where Every Camera Is Connected To The Internet Via APIs - GvS
http://apievangelist.com/2014/01/21/a-world-where-every-camera-is-connected-to-the-internet-via-apis/

======
marcoherbst
The big question is whether or not this is a force for good or evil? ... We're
getting more cameras whether we like it or not. Is it realistic that everybody
could have access to them? Live AND recorded footage? (It amounts to the same
thing).

~~~
verminator
Many technologies have the potential to be evil (I could decide tomorrow that
I want to drive my car at high speed into a shopping mall but more than likely
won't*). I think this is certainly more a positive thing than not and there
will be abuses from time to time but the power here lies in the potential.

